# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Tubipora musica

## Paula Exposto

_Tubipora musica_

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares



----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá: 
Eu estava convencido que as tubiporas eram corais moles mas aqui estão na secção dos duros

----------

